# Review: Grilling for All Seasons



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Summer is just around the corner, and for many people that means spending a good amount of time standing over a grill. Unfortunately, summer doesn't last very long and most of those people will eventually put the grill away, to be stored until summertime rolls around again. That's too bad, as far as I am concerned. Grilled food tastes great all year round and it is my opinion that those who live in the south shouldn't have the monopoly on grilling the whole year through. Luckily, attitudes are changing. In recent years, I have met more and more people who refuse to allow a little snow and cold weather to detour them from their love of grilling.

Click here to read full review


----------

